# Tree work during Winter in the Midwest



## Kaptain_K (Oct 2, 2009)

This will be my first year pursuing winter tree work with a crew in the midwest (i just added full-service tree care to my landscaping co. with equipment and a crew this year). I have no idea what to expect. At this point, I do not have worked booked up for the winter, which is what I'd like to do in the future. What types of opportunites do you all look for during the winter months in this climate? Can you convince the public that winter is an ideal time for pruning, oak work, driving heavy equipment on lawns, etc. ? What other benefits are there to winter work (for me or the customer)? Plowing and firewood just ain't gonna get me through the winter. 

thanks!

P.S. I can hear it already..."not another damn landscaper gone 'tree company' ". Admittedly, I don't have the experience to perform tree work. I bought equipment and hired seasoned arborists/climbers and groundies. I give them the work and equipment, and more importantly, the freedom and autonomy to run their days as they see fit. I let them tell me what they need for safety and tools, support them by keeping the equipment maintained and ready for work, and stay ahead of them (hopefully) by keeping work and therefore, paychecks coming in.


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 2, 2009)

I had a heart attack so we quit in December and start back up in March. Other than ice storms I can count on one hand the number of calls we get when we're shut down. Maybe it's the area (northeast Ohio snow belt) but I think you'll have a tough folks to think about trees in the middle of winter.
Good luck,
Phil


----------



## lxt (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaptain_K said:


> P.S. I can hear it already..."not another damn landscaper gone 'tree company' ". Admittedly, I don't have the experience to perform tree work. I bought equipment and hired seasoned arborists/climbers and groundies. I give them the work and equipment, and more importantly, the freedom and autonomy to run their days as they see fit. I let them tell me what they need for safety and tools, support them by keeping the equipment maintained and ready for work, and stay ahead of them (hopefully) by keeping work and therefore, paychecks coming in.




#1 winter is hard enough for those of us who have been doing tree work all along!!!
#2 if you are truly doing what you are saying above..... you are a fool! no body gives there employees freedom like that, you may think wow! what a nice boss & others on here may think the same, BUT... when you get taken advantage of & you will then you`ll tighten the reigns a bit!

unfortunately when this happens you will be hung out like a mules shaft because the crew you hired knows more than you do!!! no one wants to work for someone who knows nothing about the biz they just jumped into!

GOODLUCK......you`ll need it!


LXT............


----------



## joehusker (Oct 2, 2009)

You cant do the work yourself? How do you plan to sell to people in Des Moines who are very educated on their trees. They will see right through you.


----------



## Kaptain_K (Oct 3, 2009)

Heh heh, i thought so. Many of you tree guys don't like that. I didn't ask anything about my business strategy. The competition obviously has nothing to worry about. I'm not trying to be the most sophisticated, experienced tree company out there. I am simply adding services to my well-rounded portfolio because my customers have asked for it. I was just wondering what business was like in the winter. 
P.S. Ok, maybe I don't give the guys total autonomy, but I don't micro-manage if I can help it. I like to give ownership where appropriate.

Did Perficut start out doing tree work? Hmm, I think it was lawn mowing.


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 3, 2009)

Kaptain_K said:


> I don't micro-manage if I can help it. I like to give ownership where appropriate.



If you don't micro-manage the tree business you will end up fronted out as an assclown.


----------

